# S7 Software-Entwickler gesucht



## HR Search (4 Juli 2012)

Wir suchen einen S7 Software-Entwickler. Bei Interesse nähere Auskunft über killet@hr-search.de


----------



## TSI09 (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

für welches Einsatzgebiet wäre der Entwickler? Deutschland, Österreich??????????????

Lg

Markus


----------



## HR Search (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bei der Vakanz handelt es sich um eine Inhouse Tätigkeit. Wenn überhaupt dann gibt es nur eine max. Tagesmontage im Rahmen der Kundenbetreuung. Wir haben zur Zeit mehrere Vakanzen im Bereich der Softwareentwicklung, bzw. Inbetriebnahme. Wenn Sie Interesse haben, bzw. mehr erfahren möchten, können Sie mir Ihre E-Mail schicken und ich sende Ihnen dann unverbindlich ein ausführliches Stellenexposé zu.

VG 
Alexandra Killet


----------

